# Dwarf/Pea Puffer



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone else have one of these guys? They are so freaking cute... I have one that i rescued at the beginning of this month, he/she was skinny and close to death, and now, just 13 days later, is MUCH better! He/She even has a belly pooch starting, not nearly as fat as it should be, but we are getting there quickly. X3 

Meet Charlie-Tango everyone! 

This was the day i got him home... So skinny! D: 


This was just three days later, looking better Charlie!


And these are all from today and the last couple days! Getting fat! 







And here is his tank, live plants and more snails than he knows what to do with. Pea puffer paradise! 






Sorry for the spam, lmao! Let me know what you guys think... And if you have any puffers, lemme see them! 

Also, i am sorry for the poor quality in the pics, all i have is my cell phone... And it is crap at macro shots... lol


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

My son wants one of these so bad!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

They are amazing, and so fun to watch, the way they hunt the snails and everything is adorable. lol


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I actually found a store here that sells them and I've benen thinking about getting 1. They're adorable!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I saved this guy from a LFS, he was in with a bunch of others and they were picking on him.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

They are very cute and I want one as well. I've been hesitant since I'd have to keep live food and they are messy eaters. Sometimes they can be identified as pea puffers but are actually another variety which gets bigger. Here's some info on them I found when I was researching them:

http://www.seymourfish.com/how-to-care-for-a-dwarf-puffer-fish/

http://www.seymourfish.com/how-to-care-for-a-dwarf-puffer-fish/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

That is really good information! Thank you.  

I am positive that Charlie here is a pea puffer, the LFS i got him from is very good, and i trust them. He was just being picked on being the smallest in the tank, so i chose to save him.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

omg so cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

isnt he just the most adorable little guy ever?

Actually i think he may be a SHE... XD


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

I wanted one, because my lfs sells them, but I didnt want the snails... grrr maybe one day


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

I love puffers. My LFS has them as well as the saltwater types. 
What size tank is he in?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

katrina89 said:


> I wanted one, because my lfs sells them, but I didnt want the snails... grrr maybe one day


lol! The snails arent that bad when they are only in the one tank. 




SurfinCrab said:


> I love puffers. My LFS has them as well as the saltwater types.
> What size tank is he in?


Charlie is in a 2.5 right now, because of the poor shape he was in when i got him, but ill move him to a 5 when he is fully recovered.


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

Charlie is really cute. Keep us up to date on the progress.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

well I have a betta in my tank right now so maybe after... for now I will live vicariously through you


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

i wanted one for my 2.5! but i have seen many mixed reviews.. i want him though, im so jealous!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

SurfinCrab said:


> Charlie is really cute. Keep us up to date on the progress.


You can bet that i will!  



katrina89 said:


> well I have a betta in my tank right now so maybe after... for now I will live vicariously through you


lol, i have so many fish tanks right now, one more was nothing. X3



helms97 said:


> i wanted one for my 2.5! but i have seen many mixed reviews.. i want him though, im so jealous!


They really arent that hard to care for. Besides getting the live snails, they dont require any daily feeding if you want to just let the snails breed freely in the tank, just keep the snails fed and happy, and he will feed himself.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought this was interesting to learn:
Use caution when transporting DPs. Puffers cannot be exposed to air (except in the direst of circumstances, such as if you have spilled a bottle of bleach in the tank), as a panicked puffer may puff, and when they take in air instead of water, they may not be able to expel it. This is a deadly condition. It is often possible to “burp” a puffer by holding it underwater with its tail down and head up and gently massaging the belly, OR by grabbing the tail and jerking it firmly downwards several times. If this does not remove the air and the puffer can’t manage it on its own, the result is much like swim bladder disorder, but more severe and instantaneous. The puffer will probably not be able to swim downwards and will exhaust itself trying to do so. The panic and shock often lead to death. This is why it is CRUCIAL that you do not remove it from the water! Shoo it into a container with a net and dump it into the other tank/holding container.


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

Is he the only puffer? They need to live in groups really. As cute as they are, better having a species only tank, read MANY times they are bad fin nippers and can be aggressive.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I saw one just the other day. I wanted to put one in with my betta but was quickly told bad match. They said they are aggressive and would most likely eat the bettas fins. They said they need to be put with other aggressive fish but I don't know which they meant. I would love to have one but... Doesn't look like it will happen unless a tank frees up. They are really cute.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I did know that about the air exposure. 

Yes, she is the only one right now, was nursing her back to health before getting more, but I do plan on getting more.

They really need to be in a species only tank, so I wouldn't keep them with anyone else, especially bettas.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Update!! Here is Charlie's tank today! :3









Charlie is looking great! Look how plump she is getting!! 




























Hope you enjoy! :3


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Awww! Who could resist those cute little eyes! He has really fattened up.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I actually picked up three more today! Now I have four of these cuties, and they are so fun to watch. Lol!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I upgraded them to a five gallon today, since I got three more. It's a bad pic, but I'll get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

I cannot have another breed of fish. I cannot have another breed of fish. I cannot have another breed of fish ----- GAH sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol thanks!!  

Just FYI, the water is not cloudy, it's just the plastic that is scratched. Lol

Got them a castle.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ghost32 said:


> I cannot have another breed of fish. I cannot have another breed of fish. I cannot have another breed of fish ----- GAH sooooo cute!!!


 
Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I have the same feeling. They are so cute. Look up Killfish another potential additional.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have always wanted to try killifish. They sound like so much fun. Lol


----------

